# Sunny Spain



## spigot (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, it was sunny until today but tomorrow & Thursday should be unbroken sunshine, the shorts, tee shirts & chairs have come out & the temperature is hovering around 20 degrees.

Have found a great place at Cullera 30km south of Valencia N39 09'12.3" W000 14'32.3", it's a vast open space behind the dunes. There are hundreds of European vans here & would be good for those of you who like campsites or believe in safety in numbers.

But it's not like the usual motorhome ghettos, there is so much space here one can park a long way away from other vans, the Germans & Dutch seem to band together, we are close to some English vans but only because we bumped into MykCamper, there is toilet emptying & a long walk for water.

We are off further south today.


----------



## carol (Jan 26, 2016)

Hopefully following in your footsteps soon!


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 26, 2016)

We are in Puerto Gelvas (Seville) having driven through thick fog most of the way from Caceres, the sun is now out and feeling pleasantly warm


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 26, 2016)

We'll be on the aire at Sanlucar tomorrow.
Sherry o'clock is at 5.30 GMT.

Great storm last night, In Santa Maria. Sunn and breezy now.


----------



## pgandt (Jan 26, 2016)

On my way at last - slow drive through France at the moment. Sun and temps sound good though


----------



## iampatman (Jan 26, 2016)

It's been a bit grey and cool here today in Bolnuevo but we've just enjoyed three days of warm, glorious sunshine so no complaints really. 
Looks good again from Thursday onwards. 

Pat


----------



## candpdoyle (Jan 26, 2016)

Not seen the sun here in Oliva yet today, but its still warm at about 15


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 26, 2016)

spigot said:


> Well, it was sunny until today but tomorrow & Thursday should be unbroken sunshine, the shorts, tee shirts & chairs have come out & the temperature is hovering around 20 degrees.
> 
> Have found a great place at Cullera 30km south of Valencia N39 09'12.3" W000 14'32.3", it's a vast open space behind the dunes. There are hundreds of European vans here & would be good for those of you who like campsites or believe in safety in numbers.
> 
> ...



Looks nice here is the google map link ;-)  Google Maps


----------



## spigot (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's a piccy if I can send it.


----------



## spigot (Jan 28, 2016)

Left Cullera Tues., drove to Javea, fancied a blow-out  nosh at Scallops.
Many vans parked near the old fairground, still OK but not for much longer, Taylor-Wimpey have acquired the site for 47 apartments.
Now parked up at Los Alcazares on the Mar Menor prior to driving further south.
There are 1000s of vans everywhere & I can see more widescale bans being enforced like at Torre del Mar and La Marina. If I had a nice villa & my sea view was obscured by a line of bloody great Concordes & Dethleffs, I would have the Hump.


----------



## spigot (Jan 28, 2016)

View from van at Los Alcazares.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lovely to hear about your travels and see pics  how was Dad ( Mikecamper)


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 28, 2016)

We're on the aire at Sanlucar, pretty crowded,weather cloudy.
The aire could be  closed next weekend, for the Gipsy fair and carnival.

If they suddenly tip 80,or so, vans off , it'll create some ripples.

We leave tomorrow, back to our Portuguese cottage, via a cemetery at Huelva.

We hope to visit the grave of the " Man who never was". Going to load up with a few bottles of the local Manzanilla.

Am sipping one now. Mmm!


----------



## spigot (Jan 28, 2016)

Penny13 said:


> Lovely to hear about your travels and see pics  how was Dad ( Mikecamper)



Dad was fine & is looking forward to seeing you (and him) next month.


----------



## spigot (Jan 30, 2016)

Now at Rincon de Victoria, just got the last place at a small area by the beach with the help of of an English lady who moved her van.
Bloody Germans, they wouldn't move, some of them have been here 3 months!.
Both the main MH areas here at Rincon are now closed.
Yesterday we were at Calahonda south of Granada, there were a few vans in the area behind the beach bar, it seems the police are tolerating it at the moment.
Off to Malaga today for LPG &laundry & then to Algeciras.


----------



## spigot (Jan 30, 2016)

Found a great place to overnight, saw it from the motorway, it's at Mijas Costa south of Torremolinos.
Co-ords N36 30' 15.9" W4 41'01.7" 
About 40 vans here, room for hundreds. Water available.
It's getting hotter, 24 degrees today.
Will go to Algeciras early next week to have a look at ferries for Maroq.


----------



## Gemani2 (Jan 30, 2016)

iampatman said:


> It's been a bit grey and cool here today in Bolnuevo but we've just enjoyed three days of warm, glorious sunshine so no complaints really.
> Looks good again from Thursday onwards.
> 
> Pat


So jealous, love it in that area, my fav bar is just into Mazzaron , head into Mazzaron from bolnuevo, there's a little sailing club and marina there, my fav bar is on the quayside.....spent many many happy times there drinking with the last of the dinosaurs , cos it was ALWAYS " over the yard arm"   ..... Lovely memories of happy times with our dearest Pablo, miss you Pab's...well,have a drink for you next time we are there ! 

I want to be there now !!!!!!


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 30, 2016)

spigot said:


> Found a great place to overnight, saw it from the motorway, it's at Mijas Costa south of Torremolinos.
> Co-ords N36 30' 15.9" W4 41'01.7"
> About 40 vans here, room for hundreds. Water available.
> It's getting hotter, 24 degrees today.
> Will go to Algeciras early next week to have a look at ferries for Maroq.



Google map link here ............Google Maps


----------



## iampatman (Jan 30, 2016)

Gemani2 said:


> So jealous, love it in that area, my fav bar is just into Mazzaron , head into Mazzaron from bolnuevo, there's a little sailing club and marina there, my fav bar is on the quayside.....spent many many happy times there drinking with the last of the dinosaurs , cos it was ALWAYS " over the yard arm"   ..... Lovely memories of happy times with our dearest Pablo, miss you Pab's...well,have a drink for you next time we are there !
> 
> I want to be there now !!!!!!



Well, wish you were here!
As you say it's a lovely area with lovely people. We walked to Bahia today (which I think is the place you mention) along the beach in glorious, warm sunshine. Stopped for a beer and walked back chatting to the young families on the beach. Bolnuevo ticks all the boxes for us at this time of year although I wouldn't want to be here July/August when it gets absolutely packed and very, very hot. At the moment there are about 800 folk on the campsite from all over Europe, during the summer months the visitors are almost exclusively Spanish families and there are about 2,500 people here!!  The folk who work here on the site hate the summer months 

Pat


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## spigot (Feb 1, 2016)

Now in far south on the beach at Torreguadiaro near Gibraltar, we can see "The Rock" from here. 
This is a fab venue, only one other van here last night. Co-ords N36 18.572 W5 15.590. water from beach showers.
Weather has been quite hot, sitting out yesterday in the sunshine till 6.30pm.
Tomorrow to Algeciras to check out ferries.


----------



## spigot (Feb 1, 2016)

The beach at Torreguadiaro yesterday at midday. Our van can just be seen in the middle.


----------



## carol (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks great. How far down is it Mike?


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 1, 2016)

Google Maps , This was our favourite place to overnight at Torregudiaro, but  there was a height barrier when we called in last year, google shows vans there  but how old is the view I wonder.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> google shows vans there  but how old is the view I wonder.


It says street view January 2009


----------



## spigot (Feb 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Looks great. How far down is it Mike?


 
A long way down, it's almost the furthest point.


----------



## spigot (Feb 1, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Google Maps , This was our favourite place to overnight at Torregudiaro, but  there was a height barrier when we called in last year, google shows vans there  but how old is the view I wonder.



No height barrier, just a rising gate in the up position, looks like it's not been used for ages.
No restriction notices, a fantastic location, if I didn't have a ferry to catch we'd be here for a week.


----------



## alcam (Feb 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Looks great. How far down is it Mike?



Gibraltar in sight ? Have a guess


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 1, 2016)

spigot said:


> Now in far south on the beach at Torreguadiaro near Gibraltar, we can see "The Rock" from here.
> This is a fab venue, only one other van here last night. Co-ords N36 18.572 W5 15.590. water from beach showers.
> Weather has been quite hot, sitting out yesterday in the sunshine till 6.30pm.
> Tomorrow to Algeciras to check out ferries.



Google map link........ Google Maps


----------



## BGT180 (Feb 1, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> We are in Puerto Gelvas (Seville) having driven through thick fog most of the way from Caceres, the sun is now out and feeling pleasantly warm



Sounds great. We followed your route from Caceres to Puerto Gelves in September and stayed a few nights going by bus to explore Seville. Envy you today 

Barry


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 2, 2016)

Been enjoying some lovely weather. Tomorrow we are off to cabo de palos a small car park we spotted at the weekend which had a few motor homes. It's on the right as you enter the Mar Menor peninsula.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 2, 2016)

Can we close this thread, its making me very jealous and wanting to get back over there after coming back to the sh*te weather in the UK.


----------



## bill scouse (Feb 2, 2016)

i am in Bristol at the moment and my van is at Alicant airport.But tomorrow just after 3pm i will be in my van.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 2, 2016)

bill scouse said:


> i am in Bristol at the moment and my van is at Alicant airport.But tomorrow just after 3pm i will be in my van.http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/dance.gif




:sucks:     joking aside, :have fun: and think of us poor suckers still in the UK.  :wave:


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Feb 3, 2016)

*Porto Gelves*

Hi Lucky Ones,

I am looking for somewhere to stay whilst exploring Saville can you part with the co-ords please?

Bernie


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 3, 2016)

bill scouse said:


> i am in Bristol at the moment and my van is at Alicant airport.But tomorrow just after 3pm i will be in my van.


Are you sure they will get it on the plane, might be better for you to go over there:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 4, 2016)

It's not so sunny Spain today!  We are in a massive empty car park overlooking the seafront at Bolnuevo just west of Puerto Mazarron. Not allowed but local police are turning a blind eye, there are 3 vans at the moment. Sitting in a cafe sheltering from the drizzle. Off back to an Aire at Puntas Calnegre where there is a cafe on the beach that does a 4 course lunch with wine and coffee for €9, such a hard life!


----------



## iampatman (Feb 4, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> It's not so sunny Spain today!  We are in a massive empty car park overlooking the seafront at Bolnuevo just west of Puerto Mazarron. Not allowed but local police are turning a blind eye, there are 3 vans at the moment. Sitting in a cafe sheltering from the drizzle. Off back to an Aire at Puntas Calnegre where there is a cafe on the beach that does a 4 course lunch with wine and coffee for €9, such a hard life!



Hi Sue and Martin,

I'm on the campsite at Bolnuevo, this is the first rain we've had for weeks and weeks. Did you bring it with you?

Pat


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 4, 2016)

We are in the big car park just down the road. You're not anything to do with the noisy lot doing the conga round the cafes? If you fancy a change of scenery walk down to us and we'll put the kettle on!


----------



## iampatman (Feb 4, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> We are in the big car park just down the road. You're not anything to do with the noisy lot doing the conga round the cafes? If you fancy a change of scenery walk down to us and we'll put the kettle on!



My wife was one of that crowd! It's Ladies Day. I'm keeping well away from that lot. 

Pat


----------



## carol (Feb 4, 2016)

bill scouse said:


> i am in Bristol at the moment and my van is at Alicant airport.But tomorrow just after 3pm i will be in my van.



Where are you heading Bill?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 4, 2016)

bill scouse said:


> i am in Bristol at the moment and my van is at Alicant airport.But tomorrow just after 3pm i will be in my van.





Did you forget where you`d parked it


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 5, 2016)

The sun is shining and we are enjoying a massive lunch on the beach (cafe faro) at Puntas Calnegre. We passed a massive wild camp, we understand they have water and toilet emptying facilities, at Canda de Gallego on a headland. Please don't ask for coordinates, I am not able to do it. We found it so I am sure anyone wouldn't miss it! Take a left off the N332 coming from Mazarron.


----------



## nomad-col (Feb 5, 2016)

*Bolnuevo*



moonshadow said:


> It's not so sunny Spain today!  We are in a massive empty car park overlooking the seafront at Bolnuevo just west of Puerto Mazarron. Not allowed but local police are turning a blind eye, there are 3 vans at the moment. Sitting in a cafe sheltering from the drizzle. Off back to an Aire at Puntas Calnegre where there is a cafe on the beach that does a 4 course lunch with wine and coffee for €9, such a hard life!



We were on the "sculptures carpark" at 5.30pm on the 3rd Feb when the police took photographs of everyones number plates and said that they would be around later and fine (muchos euros) anyone still there. so be cautious
Colin


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 6, 2016)

They came round never spoke to us and we left the next day. Have heard since that last week 20 vans were sent packing. Quite happy here in Puntas Calnegre for a few days, next stop Aguilas, we have heard it is very noisy, we've got a plan b, well you have to don't you?!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 6, 2016)

well here in somerset  its lashing it down and has been doing so all day  - high winds, loadsa rain, more rain and even more rain....  not seen the sun at all.......    grey, gloomy and miserable......      

but I'm not miserable   .....     :wave:   cant keep a good woman down.....


----------



## alcam (Feb 6, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> cant keep a good woman down.....



  ?


----------



## dandpl (Feb 6, 2016)

Just driven from Tarragona to Zaragoza via Caspe sunny all the way and a great great road!


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2016)

Raining this morning in Santa Pola!!


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 7, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Raining this morning in Santa Pola!!



Sun out here in the UK this morning.Raining or not I would still swap weather and rather be in southern Europe,roll on the Algarve in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 7, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Raining this morning in Santa Pola!!


Good


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 7, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Good



Not jealous at all then


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 7, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Not jealous at all then


I was hoping it wasn't obvious:lol-061:


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Good



Now bright sunshine. Lovely!!


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> Been enjoying some lovely weather. Tomorrow we are off to cabo de palos a small car park we spotted at the weekend which had a few motor homes. It's on the right as you enter the Mar Menor peninsula.



How did you get on at cabo de palos?


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 7, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Raining this morning in Santa Pola!!



If you happen to visit the Aire at the top of the hill, next to the industrial site, say "Hello, " to Olly the young German man who owns and lives on site. He has one of the best, free wifi connections we came across. Description of where site is is not the best but don't let it put you off.


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 7, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> How did you get on at cabo de palos?



It was fine, woke to hear the waves crashing on the beach. Not room for more than 4 or 5 motorhomers, depends how everyone parks. There's a mercado a in walking distance, the village very, very quiet during the week.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 7, 2016)

I think I can help you poor souls yearning for some Spanish sun. Play a recording of Joaquin Rodrigos 'Concierto de Aranjuez'   Specifically the Second Movement. You'll be transported to Spain in mind and spirit, and for about 10 minutes it will feel as though you need sun blocker. Certainly preferable to the Viva Espana dirge!


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 7, 2016)

Panic over the rain lasted for all of 10 mins in Santa Pola has been windy though.Near La Marina but near enough!! lol


----------



## spigot (Feb 7, 2016)

We are 7days into sunny Morocco at Essaouira north of Agadir, a clear sunny day, temp in mid 20s.
We have had a fantastic drive down & realise I've not given myself enough time, I've only got a month on my green card & need at least 3. 
Next year, maybe.


----------



## carol (Feb 7, 2016)

Fantastic Mike. I want to go to Morrocco in the van but not by myself! Think I'll look for a travel buddy! Enjoy


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 7, 2016)

spigot said:


> Well, it was sunny until today but tomorrow & Thursday should be unbroken sunshine, the shorts, tee shirts & chairs have come out & the temperature is hovering around 20 degrees.
> 
> Have found a great place at Cullera 30km south of Valencia N39 09'12.3" W000 14'32.3", it's a vast open space behind the dunes. There are hundreds of European vans here & would be good for those of you who like campsites or believe in safety in numbers.
> 
> ...



Great post and responses. 

I am thinking of putting together a list of Spanish POIs. If anyone felt inclined to send me, by PM, coordinates, addresses and a brief description of any they have used I would be very much obliged please?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2016)

carol said:


> Fantastic Mike. I want to go to Morrocco in the van but not by myself! Think I'll look for a travel buddy! Enjoy



Hopefully going towards end of May, but nothing set in concrete yet. I've only got two and half weeks so probably not much use though.


----------



## carol (Feb 7, 2016)

Unless I don't come back from Spain!


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 8, 2016)

spigot said:


> We are 7days into sunny Morocco at Essaouira north of Agadir, a clear sunny day, temp in mid 20s.
> We have had a fantastic drive down & realise I've not given myself enough time, I've only got a month on my green card & need at least 3.
> Next year, maybe.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## spigot (Feb 8, 2016)

horshamjack said:


> spigot said:
> 
> 
> > We are 7days into sunny Morocco at Essaouira north of Agadir, a clear sunny day, temp in mid 20s.
> ...


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 9, 2016)

In sunny Aguilas parked on the beach, what more could we ask for? Carnival this week, so off to enjoy Mardi Gras tonight.


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 9, 2016)

spigot said:


> horshamjack said:
> 
> 
> > Ferry on open ticket, green card  one month, I suppose it could be extended online, but then I'll have get it printed out somehow, but the authorities have the details of my 30 day document.   Anyone any ideas on this?
> ...


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 9, 2016)

Have a look at this link Mike, 

Morocco ~ Documents and port immigration | Sahara Overland


----------



## wints (Feb 9, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> In sunny Aguilas parked on the beach, what more could we ask for? Carnival this week, so off to enjoy Mardi Gras tonight.



Dead jealous....going to stop reading this thread......we'd be over there had it not been for family commitments this winter.

Looks like your avatar is at Stonehenge...hope you got your boiler sorted (you must've done) after that sub-zero w/e...we were in the Hymer on opposite side of track.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## Byronic (Feb 9, 2016)

If all else fails.......I've used this Maroc insurer several times, last occasion 2009. This was their Agadir agency address (H.Q. Casablanca) and may well still be. Might be an idea to park near the commercial centre and get a taxi.

Assurances Zouri
ES -SAADA
46, Av. P. Mly. Abdallah
AGADIR
Whatever you do try not hit an American tourist. The Maroc insurer may not have the resources to pay out for a broken toenail.


----------



## campertwo (Feb 9, 2016)

spigot said:


> Here's a piccy if I can send it.



Now that looks very nice! :banana:


----------



## bill scouse (Feb 9, 2016)

*i am*

at the moment carol i am at punta prima near orihuela costa.


----------



## carol (Feb 9, 2016)

bill scouse said:


> at the moment carol i am at punta prima near orihuela costa.



No idea where that is Bill? Are you going down to Portugal?


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 9, 2016)

Not far south of Alicante I think Carol. We'll definitely get down that far. Depends how many stops we make. Not many before we see the sun I hope lol


----------



## spigot (Feb 9, 2016)

carol said:


> Fantastic Mike. I want to go to Morrocco in the van but not by myself! Think I'll look for a travel buddy! Enjoy 



Over the last couple of weeks we have met five ladies travelling alone, last night we met a Swiss woman while wild camping in the centre of Agadir.     As someone said on this forum, Morrocan men treat ladies with respect.               The locals are polite & helpful & we feel more secure here than in Spain.


----------



## carol (Feb 9, 2016)

That's interesting Mike. I'd need a lot more confidence to do Morrocco alone though. Were they young things or WOACA? Hope you can work that out as I don't like saying it! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Rory S (Feb 9, 2016)

carol said:


> That's interesting Mike. I'd need a lot more confidence to do Morrocco alone though. Were they young things or WOACA? Hope you can work that out as I don't like saying it! &#55357;&#56842;



Grannies....she means grannies :lol-053:


----------



## carol (Feb 9, 2016)

Rory S said:


> Grannies....she means grannies :lol-053:



Not all are grannies!


----------



## jake (Feb 10, 2016)

Rory S said:


> Grannies....she means grannies :lol-053:


Thank god for the explanation as my mind was doing somersalts??? a man of a certain age,:dance: GRANDA & got the white hair to prove it !!:sleep-040:


----------



## Byronic (Feb 10, 2016)

spigot said:


> As someone said on this forum, Morrocan men treat ladies with respect.       .



As sweeping a generalisation as I've ever read.
Certainly in the tourist centres such as Agadir, the 'idiosyncratic' dress and behaviour of many westerners is tolerated, but not necessarily approved of.. The tourist dirham is king. 
In many other areas this is not the case. Females not dressed to the varying degrees of modesty decided by a bunch of unemployed usually young men can often experience verbal abuse. It's still a prevalent practise for Maroc men not to address a women directly. I think people are sometimes apt to mistake "Respect' for 'Disregard'  or even 'Patronise' in this context.
Anyway my missus regards Maroc intrinsically as a mans world and nowadays refuses to make the necessary concessions. Nor will she accept being treated in anyway that matters to her, from that of an hombre. So these days I go to Tanger just for few days sadly as a foot passenger to visit amigos. But I can see it from her point of view.


----------



## spigot (Feb 10, 2016)

Add Content


----------



## Rory S (Feb 10, 2016)

carol said:


> Not all are grannies! &#55357;&#56835;



Lol! My better half is a double granny and still only 46!:lol-061:


----------

